# First outdoor Cyps starting to pop up



## McKatelyn (Mar 30, 2010)

I was so excited today. I was taking the straw cover off my Cyp bed and noticed one of them is finally starting to poke above the wood chip mulch. Its a C. 'Michael' with four growth points. Its going to be in the 70s for at least the next week with lows in the 40s and 50s here in Chicago so more should be coming up soon. I can't wait to see them all blooming!


----------



## Dido (Mar 30, 2010)

Please keep us updated if they all coming out


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes, do keep us updated! Here both C. japonicum and C. formosanum are in bud, so flowers should be just a week or two away depending on the weather.


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 30, 2010)

Exciting! The outdoor Cyps will not show up here for at least a month.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice but I can't see the photos!


----------



## McKatelyn (Mar 31, 2010)

I will post a pic (need to find my cam.lol) the weather was in low 80s today and tomorrow so I think more should come soon.


----------



## McKatelyn (Apr 2, 2010)

This is my first time trying to load a pic. Hope it works


----------



## McKatelyn (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## Dido (Apr 2, 2010)

Try it with this link. 

It works for me and use JPG for the Type. So most of us can see it. 

http://www.sourimage.com/


----------

